# Fountain pen nib for a PKPAR1FT needed.



## RosezPenZ (May 22, 2012)

I bought the wrong kit a couple yrs ago, got a rollerball and customer wanted a fountain pen.  PSI quit making this kit sometime back.  I thought I could just screw in a nib I'd gotten from Craft USA a few yrs back but, the threads are different.  Ed, what's that you were saying at the MPG2012 meeting last thing sat. Evening?... So can anyone help me out?  It's a fine thread...do I need to get out my dies to come up with a size?


----------



## RosezPenZ (May 23, 2012)

*Oops*

Fountain pen nib for a PKPAR10ft needed.
Sorry, the zero got left out.


----------



## ed4copies (May 23, 2012)

Didn't notice this until today, Rose!

I will look in my shop, I have a fair collection of old kits.

The numbers meant, PK (all psi pen kits)
PAR (Parker look alike)
10 (10mm tube)
FT (fountain)


----------



## Smitty37 (May 23, 2012)

Tell me it's 24kt gold..............


----------



## Smitty37 (May 23, 2012)

Did you by any chance ask PSI if it take the same nib as the PKPAR10F24 whch is the current replacement....they changed it from a tenion to a no tenion design but might have left the nib the same.  It sure looks the same to me.....


----------



## PenMan1 (May 23, 2012)

I'm almost certain I have one, but if I'm not mistaken, all of the PSI "classic" fountains (still in production) use the same rollerball or fountain end. The PKPAR10FTs that I made all had black front sections. The trim came only into play at the connectors and right where the nib attaches. IIRC, the PSI "designer" front section is also a direct bolt up to the Parker Style Classic (PKPAR10).

I am ALMOST certain that these are still available from PSI and the resellers, but if not, send me a PM and I'll trudge through the junk 
pile.

EDIT:
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKPAR10F24.html
This is still in production and in stock at PSI. The nib section should bolt right up to the PKPAR10FT. In fact, it uses the same instruction sheet as the old one, except the new one doesn't require cutting a tenon.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 23, 2012)

*I agree*



PenMan1 said:


> I'm almost certain I have one, but if I'm not mistaken, all of the PSI "classic" fountains (still in production) use the same rollerball or fountain end. The PKPAR10FTs that I made all had black front sections. The trim came only into play at the connectors and right where the nib attaches. IIRC, the PSI "designer" front section is also a direct bolt up to the Parker Style Classic (PKPAR10).
> 
> I am ALMOST certain that these are still available from PSI and the resellers, but if not, send me a PM and I'll trudge through the junk
> pile.
> ...


I think so too Andy, but you don't need to dig, I've got one....but I think it takes the designer or the current PKPAR10f24 nib too. In fact I think it might take the Rizheng Classic nib too....I'm going to try it and see cause I have a couple of them also.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 23, 2012)

I almost certain that you are right, Smitty. I made a chart long ago of which PSI front sections were interchangeable (most are), but when I discontinued the PSI hardware I likely pitched the chart. I do remember them being a direct bolt up to the Rizhengs, too.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 23, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> I almost certain that you are right, Smitty. I made a chart long ago of which PSI front sections were interchangeable (most are), but when I discontinued the PSI hardware I likely pitched the chart. I do remember them being a direct bolt up to the Rizhengs, too.


The Rizheng fits perfectly It's from the RZ-18#G which is the essentially same kit as the old PKPAR10FP.--


----------



## RosezPenZ (May 26, 2012)

'but when I discontinued the PSI hardware I likely pitched the chart.' Penman 1, dont you know not to ever throw charts away? 

Thanks guys I knew you would come thru for me.  The kit was satin, the customer did not want the gold nor chrome thats why I could not use one of the current kits, wish I could because that tenon gave me problems.  Anyway, I tried calling PSI but they were closed arleady, 330 pm my time.  So I have to wait for Tuesday, maybe.  Smitty your rz-18 intrigues me.  Can you educate me on Rizheng? is it all black? please?


----------



## Smitty37 (May 26, 2012)

I might get in hot water for this ---- My SPW Classic Vintage is a combination of the RZ18 and RZ20 kits.  They are the same as the old PSI Classic and might still matchup with the new version.  If you send your address I'll send a nib out to you at no charge.


----------

